# Pudsey & Eric



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well Pudsey & Eric are now on their way to their new barn home with SNWJ, Thankyou for giving them both a home.

Snwj, saw the wonderful Angel, Syeria, Libby, Pippin and some of the other rescue cats aswell.

Hope both Pudsey and Eric catch many mice for you. xxx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

thats fantastic xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will miss Pudsey as he is very cuddly and got straight into the carrier, bless sad when all the cats run up thinking its their turn though.

Pudsey would have made a lovely indoor pet but with his spraying he had to be a barn cat.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Will miss Pudsey as he is very cuddly and got straight into the carrier, bless sad when all the cats run up thinking its their turn though.
> 
> Pudsey would have made a lovely indoor pet but with his spraying he had to be a barn cat.


awww that sounds real sad...you must go through loads of emotions when they get rehomed happy because obviously they have a home sad cause your losing them...and really sad when the others want to go xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

How was her head  all the best for their new homes full of freedom.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Fab news - another success story. Well done!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

SNWJ was ok, a lively bouncing spirit lol. She is really nice.
She even got a reaction from the very nervous cat i have here, which gave me hope for him also finding a home later.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

I hope they will both be happy especially Eric as I will miss him but think he will be happier running free than with me as he was not really a people's cat and I was just someone who fed him and gave him a roof. I never thought I would rehome him but this opportunity came up and thought I needed to give him a chance. If it does not work out he has a home to come back to.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aww, I am sure SNWJ will provide them both with enough good food as they need and as much human contact as they want.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Photos etc please to my email CC so I can update the rescue website and the FB page.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Email and photo's done Spid, thankyou. xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

good luck moving boys


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

Lovely to see photos of Eric. Thanks. I will never get bored of seeing him.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

See Pudsey is straight out looking for those mice. xxxx
Thankyou for the photo's. xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Hope they are really happy in their new home, they deserve it. x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Great photos of the gorgeous boys exploring 

They already look happy 

Well done SNWJ for giving them the perfect forever home :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

I would just like to say it was not easy rehoming Eric as I had him from a kitten but did what I thought was best for him and did not expect to be in this position but took on a cat which disrupted my existing cats and hindsight is a great thing so will learn from this. I had problems with Hattie too but she has come back fine thanks to CC. I do know he will have a lovely home with Sam but my home was never a bad one and hopefully CC and Sam will say he is a healthy cat and well looked after. It just upsets me a little bit with the way things have been worded and I did what I thought was best for all my cats. If I had not taken on Mira he would have stayed with me and it is a big upheaval and hard decision to make. He was well loved here so please remember that too.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

I spoke too soon and woke up to poo on my mats so things are not settled here yet.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can honestly say Eric is in good health, he is up to date with vaccinations, microchipeed and insured.

I know it was hard for Fiji to part with Eric, but after we discussed afew ideas it was decided that Eric would possibly enjoy going with Pudsey as a friend to enjoy living on the farm. He wasnt a cuddly cat like Hattie who i had many cuddles with, glad Hattie is fine now Fiji and your home is calmer for all the cats.

Fiji has told me many times that if Eric needs to go back, he will go straight back to her.
I hope in afew days Fiji you will be assured Eric is happy with Pudsey and that you made the right decision, i know snwj will stay in touch with you like she will stay in touch with me.
I do understand how hard this is, i miss Pudsey very much and find them leaving a little sad but you have to think of the new beginning each cats has, its not the end, its a new start for a happy cat.

Fiji, you know where i am if you need to talk to me, i can promise you snwj was checked out and when i met her yesterday she is a wonderful lady.

( didnt know catsan done natural wood,  thankyou snwj for this kind donation, its come in handy for the kittens here already.) xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

Thanks CC that means a lot. Things were fine with Betsy, Eric and Hattie (although Eric would have his moments with Betsy as she did annoy him eg tapping him when he was asleep). I then got Mira and things went wrong. Hattie started weeing and did so on the worst possible place my sofa bed and I had to physically carry her to the litter tray on more than one occasion. Hattie does not like Mira and thought she would tolerate her but does not seem like she will. Mira is nervous of Hattie. I just don't know what else to do as I don't want to rehome anyone else but my trust in Hattie not going to toilet in the house has gone. I am beginning to think I will have to choose between Hattie and Mira.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fiji, you need to sit down and have a serious think of what is happening, my saying is last one in first one out.
I cant help you with Mira as she is from another rescue so sadly i am unable to get involed with Mira, speak to Scatchy she may have some answers.

What i can see happening which isnt going to be fair is you have already been forced to rehome Eric, next could be Hattie, until you have a situation that all your family pets have been rehomed due to one cat.

I will help you, of course but i dont want to see all your pets leaving due to Mira, i understand this is very upsetting and difficult for you though. All i can say is i moved litter trays all over the place for Hattie and each time she happily went off to find her tray, didnt matter where it was placed.

I hope somebody can help and give you more answers as im at a complete loss of how to help now. xxxxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

it sounds to me that Mira is the problem - probably just by being there. the others obviously haven't taken to her for some reason but i do think that if you do decide to re-home any it should be Mira. as CC said, last in, first out. sorry if this isn't what you want to her - i don't know what else to say really. i hope you can get things settled and that everyone can enjoy living together at some point xx


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

Thanks I do think that is what needs to be done. I cannot totally understand why Hattie is doing this as she goes outside to the litter trays and must use them otherwise I would continuously be having problems. I think it may be that Mira sometimes sits in a cat basket by the hole which they have to go through and she for whatever reason does not want to pass her. I do also think Betsy and Hattie are a better combination than Betsy and Mira or all 3. I just feel bad about Mira because of where she comes from but I do want happy cats and at the moment I don't have that apart from Betsy. I just need to be brave.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> Thanks I do think that is what needs to be done. I cannot totally understand why Hattie is doing this as she goes outside to the litter trays and must use them otherwise I would continuously be having problems. I think it may be that Mira sometimes sits in a cat basket by the hole which they have to go through and she for whatever reason does not want to pass her. I do also think Betsy and Hattie are a better combination than Betsy and Mira or all 3. I just feel bad about Mira because of where she comes from but I do want happy cats and at the moment I don't have that apart from Betsy. I just need to be brave.


just remember that even if things don't settle down and you have to send Mira back to rescue, she is now in a better country for re-homing. i'm sure she will find somewhere she will be happy if it does come to making that decision. you saved her from where she was - you have nothing to feel bad about


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

Thanks I know what I have to do and just hope people will understand as I have tried all I can and will just stick to Betsy and Hattie as I don't ever want to go through this again. The only exception would be if Eric came back.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> Thanks I know what I have to do and just hope people will understand as I have tried all I can and will just stick to Betsy and Hattie as I don't ever want to go through this again. The only exception would be if Eric came back.


if people don't understand ignore them. you tried your best to help a cat in need. sadly it doesn't appear to have worked out as planned but you did your best for her. she has a far better chance of a decent life in this country than where she came from, and you made that happen for her. hold your head high and remember, you did save her even if she doesn't end up with you


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Fiji444 said:


> I would just like to say it was not easy rehoming Eric as I had him from a kitten but did what I thought was best for him and did not expect to be in this position but took on a cat which disrupted my existing cats and hindsight is a great thing so will learn from this. I had problems with Hattie too but she has come back fine thanks to CC. I do know he will have a lovely home with Sam but my home was never a bad one and hopefully CC and Sam will say he is a healthy cat and well looked after. It just upsets me a little bit with the way things have been worded and I did what I thought was best for all my cats. If I had not taken on Mira he would have stayed with me and it is a big upheaval and hard decision to make. He was well loved here so please remember that too.


Oh i hope i didnt upset you when i said they deserve it, i didnt mean that in any way rude to you.
Big hugs to you, it must of been very difficult for you to let him go. x


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

sharonchilds said:


> Oh i hope i didnt upset you when i said they deserve it, i didnt mean that in any way rude to you.
> Big hugs to you, it must of been very difficult for you to let him go. x


I am fine so please don't worry but feel every decision I make regarding my cats seems to be the wrong one lately and feel now there was no need to have rehomed Eric but what is done is done and I just have to look forward now and hope I will have happy cats at the end of it.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Fiji444 said:


> I am fine so please don't worry but feel every decision I make regarding my cats seems to be the wrong one lately and feel now there was no need to have rehomed Eric but what is done is done and I just have to look forward now and hope I will have happy cats at the end of it.


Ahh poor you

I think you are doing the right thing for Mira and your cats, chin up and im sure she will find another loving home soon. x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Pudsey - is going great guns, 5 meecers already, and said hello to the ginger pony (sorry no photo as got my phone) yesterday x

Eric - is settling in and even came out from behind his bin for a bit! I am not sure if all the meecers were Pudseys!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Great news, doesnt really matter who caught them the fact is you wanted 2 cats who will catch them. xxx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Great news, doesnt really matter who caught them the fact is you wanted 2 cats who will catch them. xxx


 I just liked the way Pudsey was like "look at what I caught, I did it all by myself!, aren't I a clever boy!!"

and the look on Erics face was "pft I did help him you know!" x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Pudsey is very clever at taking all the credit lol, he may have helped give the dead a mice a wash.

Its just so nice to know Pudsey has found his new home where he is having so much fun and im glad both cats are enjoying themselves.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It is lovely to read these updates and see that lovely homes can be found for even the more 'difficult ' cats. I should imagine they are both having heaps of fun, and I am sure that SNWJ will make sure they have a great life.


----------

